# Craig's Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 24, 2002)

*Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

I think I'm having a stroke or a subarachnid.
Calling 911 after I post.

Not sure when I'll be back.

(*** Moderator Note: I have removed much of Craig's personal information posted in this thread. It is all still available, but not visible here ***)


----------



## Klaus (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Good luck Craig

Klaus


----------



## Wits' End (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Does anyone live in Craig's area that can check on him? I would be more comforted if he had called 911 first.
God Bless Craig!! We'll be praying.


----------



## beamer (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Prayers and best wishes,friend.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Sorry to hear this. I remember there is a member living not too far from Craig. Any chance of checking up on him?


----------



## Nerd (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

All the best, hope someone can help you soon. hang on there!


----------



## Bernhard (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

God bless, Craig...


----------



## Charles Bradshaw (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

I hope everything comes out okay for Craig. November 3, 2001, I had major heart attack. On Nov 9, 2001, I went through a sextuplet coronary artery bypass procedure. It took me a while to fully recover, so, in a way, I know what Craig is going through on the emotional/psychological level. My heart attack was like the energizer bunny, it kept going and going..... The EMTs were surprised that I was conscious.






Best regard and wishes,
Charles


----------



## Hemingray (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Good luck Craig, my hopes and prayers are with you.

/ed brown in NH


----------



## I_rv_too (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Craig ... we're all pulling for you! You have our prayers.


----------



## LED-FX (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Definately feel better if someone who lives near Craig`s way could find out how he is.

Craig, your in everyones thoughts.

Adam


----------



## JackBlades (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

You will be in our prayers, Craig. Best hope for a speedy recovery. This place just wouldn't be the same.........


----------



## sunspot (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Craig. My prayers are with you.

Ever the entomologist even at a time like this.
Subarachnoid:
The layer of tissue situated or occurring between the arachnoid and the pia mater.

Pia mater:
The delicate and highly vascular membrane immediately investing the brain and spinal cord.


----------



## Joshua (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

OMG, I hope someone will check up on him. I'm praying for you Craig!


----------



## TOB9595 (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Said a prayer. Get back here, Craig


----------



## brightnorm (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Craig, 

My thoughts and hopes are with you

Brightnorm


----------



## Mr. Blue (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

We are with you.


----------



## Grummond (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Craig.
Keep your chin up friend. 
Do what you need to do and we’ll all be waiting here for you when you get back.
I don’t pray very often, I’m always worried about saying something stupid and offending “the man upstairs” but I’ll give it a try. Heck why not?
Sorry I’m not trying to make light of this, I’m just worried like everyone else.
Hang in there Craig!

Grummond.


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

God bless you, Craig.


----------



## Lux Luthor (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

{** Edited for privacy **)

I pulled this address off his webpage. I called my local 911 and gave them this information. They said they would report this to the Seattle police dept., and call me back. They haven't called back after 20 minutes.

I wish I had seen this hours ago, but I wasn't online. I'm going offline again to see if they call me back.


----------



## Lux Luthor (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

*Update:*

I just received that call back from 911. Craig *DID* manage to place the call, and the authorities responded to it about 5 hours ago.

I could not get any information about his condition.


----------



## MrMom (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Craig, You are in my prayers. Come back soon...

R Brock


----------



## APW (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

All the best! Andy


----------



## jtivat (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Craig, get well soon my prayers are with you!


----------



## Bushman (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

To let you know... I did a search on his address and then personally called the 6 hospitals that were in a 5 mile radius of his home and no one showed him to be admitted or to even have had an emergency room visit. I don't know what else to do...


----------



## hotfoot (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Hope the doctor gives your everything the OK. Get well soon, Craig and God bless...


----------



## Spudman (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

My thoughts are with Craig as well.
Gary


----------



## Tree (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

You'll be in my thoughts and prayers. Good luck and good health!!

Billy


----------



## e=mc² (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Bushman, did you try Harborview. That is the closest University Hospital to him, less than .3 mi away. I would call but I cannot make out of state calls from where I am. Check your PM.


----------



## Bushman (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

I did call harborview...no evidence that he was there. But it does appear that he did get in contact with 911 in seattle...per lux luthor.


----------



## K-T (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Craig,

I keep my fingers crossed and wish you all the best, my thoughts and prayers are with you!

Lux luthor, thanks for that update. At least we know that he made that call! 

Klaus.


----------



## MarcV (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*



> Originally posted by sunspot:
> *
> Subarachnoid:
> *


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">I wondered how Craig could associate a spider (bite) with a stroke. Thank you, *sunspot* for that helpful set of definitions.


----------



## Bushman (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Subarachnoid hemorrage is a potentially life threating brain bleed usually due to a ruptured vessel anuersym (sp) Sudden onset severe headache, nuchal rigidity, parastesias and often loss of consciousness, but not always. I had a guy walk into my office with a SAH 15 hours after it happened. He thought he had West nile virus..

Confirmation is quick with CT scan of head..as CT scanning is very sensitive to extravasted blood. Treatment is supportive and clip the anuersym. (neurosurgery)


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

hang in there Craig, me and Leon are with you, you'll be alright.






(good thinking Lux-
do we know yet that the police found him?)

thanks Bushman; here's a little more:
http://neurosurgery.mgh.harvard.edu/v-w-94-1.htm


----------



## rlhess (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Craig, you're in our prayers!

Lux Luthor, thanks for the updates.

All the best!

Richard


----------



## Lux Luthor (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*



> Originally posted by Bushman:
> *To let you know... I did a search on his address and then personally called the 6 hospitals that were in a 5 mile radius of his home and no one showed him to be admitted or to even have had an emergency room visit. I don't know what else to do...*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">The more I think about this, the more I don't like it.

Unless he was responded to, and for some reason not taken to a nearby hospital, this means someone is not giving us accurate information. Either one of the hospital workers you spoke with, the guy I spoke to locally, or someone in Seattle.

Just to be on the safe side, I think we should still try to get some additional confirmation that he is not lying in his apartment unattended to. There have been both 911 and hospital screwups in the past. I don't want to see Craig become a victim of anything like this!


----------



## Saaby (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Does somone have his phone number? I know it *used* to be on his site...


----------



## Greta (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Call Seattle PD and have them send and officer for a welfare check... that is if they can't confirm that some kind of action was taken. Lux, you seem to have a good grip on this... can you call them back?


----------



## INRETECH (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

I have his private number, and I called

No answer


----------



## DaveH (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Here's Craigs contact info:

(** Edited for privacy **)


----------



## Lux Luthor (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Sasha,

I have to teach a class right now, and I won't be home to wait for a reply again. Can someone else call their local 911 as well? That way we have 2 independent confirmations. Either that or call Seattle PD directly.


----------



## INRETECH (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

I have one friend up in Bellevue/Redmond, does anyone have someone closer ?


----------



## Greta (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

I've been trying to reach a friend of mine who just moved here (back here) from Seattle last month. He was a cop there. I can't get ahold of him. I'll keep trying. Let me see if I can find the non-emergency number for Seattle PD.


----------



## McGizmo (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

I found Craig's phone number in an e-mail he sent me back in July. I called that phone number and got a recording that the call could not be completed at this time. I have tried a few redials but get the same response. (** Edited for Privacy **)
If someone has a different number, perhaps that can be tried.

- Don


----------



## INRETECH (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

My friend Ed in Seattle is going to make a Police Wellness check


----------



## Greta (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

I have the non-emergency number.... should I call or hold off?


----------



## LED-FX (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

OK, if we have a bit of co-ordination here,thanks to Lux, Sasha and Inretech are both going to get hold of Seattle Police and get someone to check that Craig is indeed being attended to.

What we all need to do is allow for them to make contact and establish what the situation is, keep our fingers crossed and not panic or make confused calls to the Seattle emergency services.

When there is news sure it will be reported here as soon as it is available.

Adam


----------



## INRETECH (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

News

My friend contacted 911

They responded to his call, came over and spent approx 20 mins with him.

He then decided to optionally stay home


----------



## Greta (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Ok. That's sorta good news. But now we need to know if he's ok at home. So I feel that a welfare check needs to be made... anyone else think that? INRETECH -- did your friend say if they were going to send a unit out or not? Did he request a unit be sent?


----------



## rycen (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

I think a welfare check needs to be made just to comfirm this.


----------



## rlhess (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

I think a welfare check is in order until we hear that he is well and out of any danger.

Richard


----------



## Deth (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Not to stray too far off-topic here (and it's a damn important topic at that), but even though I'm not a particularly sentimental guy this thread has nearly brought a tear to my eye. It's heartening to see that so many disparate people who share a love of lights care so much about one member (albeit a rather important one). Maybe humanity isn't a lost cause after all






Good luck Craig!


----------



## INRETECH (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

My friend in Seattle just knows that a call was put into 911 around 2:45ish this morning - they came out, spent 20mins checking him out and then
he decided to stay home

He could just in bed trying to recover and has disconnected the phone, If I was closer I would drive out there, but I am approx 3hrs away


----------



## JackBlades (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Can anybody get in touch with the apt manager or building super? Anybody know the name of his building/complex?


----------



## Luminocity (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Here is a link to the bar that served him the drink on his birthday last week:
http://www.rplaceseattle.com/index2.htm

I sent them an email explaining Craig's situation and asked if there was any way they could check on him. I figure that if they went to all the trouble to put a note on the door for his birthday, there must be someone there that knows him pretty well. I also bet they are not too far from where he lives.

Don't know how before they get/read my message, so it would speed things up to make a phonecall to the bar.

Their webpage has their phone number, but I can't make a non-business long distance phone call from work, and I forgot my cellphone today. Perhaps someone could call the bar and see if they would be willing to check on him.


----------



## Bushman (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

I will call the bar

stand by...


----------



## Bushman (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Well the guy at the bar is of no help in this particular instance. He suggested contacting Seattle PD which Since it appears that no one has done at this point?


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

if he thinks he thought he was having a stroke he needs to go to the hospital. he needs to have a scan.
he hasn't posted...how could the police leave him home with a possible head injury?


----------



## Luminocity (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

I hope it was the correct bar. It certainly fits the description. 

Based on Craigs birthday thread in the Cafe it really appears that they know him quite well. 
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=22;t=000675

Perhaps they have different folks working there on different days.


----------



## Bushman (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Yea the guy knew him but seemed a bit disinterested...


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

THE POLICE NEED TO DO ANOTHER CHECK ON CRAIG!
he shouldn't have been left to sleep at 3 AM! we haven't heard from or of him since then! -- he hasn't posted -- he should have been brought to a hospital.
Sasha, Lux, have you called the PD? Please keep posted.


----------



## Greta (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Can I cuss on here?!?!?!? Can I call the woman who just answered the phone at the Seattle PD a *****?!?!?




I am so freakin' PISSED right now!!



> If he sent us away, that's all we're going to do. We can't keep going back there to check on him. He's an adult.


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">


----------



## Greta (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

I vote that if Craig is ok, we all take turns beating him about the head and shoulders with a rubber hose for worrying us all to death. I swear that the 1/3rd of my hair that hadn't turned grey yet, did so this morning...


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Sasha, I'm with you on this one...
I've had a realy strange day today... Unable to focus on anything... I sure hope this is going to have a happy ending...


----------



## Bushman (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Honest to God as my witness I awoke this AM to a dream that Craig had placed a huge For Sale post in B/S/T selling all of his flashlights with a link to the appropriate light on his website for a description... Kinda scared the bejeebers out of me to come in and find this thread...


----------



## Quickbeam (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Scary just how much information you can find out about a person if you just dig a little.

Hopefully it's just a migraine or something. Visual migraines cause partial (but temporary) blindness and pain that can knock you on your butt. Scared the living cr*p out of me when I got one.

Wishing you good health, Craig.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

I agree with Darell, if they had felt he was at risk hopfully the would have pushed him into going with them. Craigs a smart fellow ...I think he would have gone if there was any doubt. He probably felt better...just wanted to crawl into bed till he feels even better. 

I had something happen to me that sounds somewhat the same...I found the only relief I got was to sit in the bathtub with really hot water beating down on my back from the shower...I sat there all night and fell asleep (in the tub). When I woke up I felt fine...a little wrinkled but fine. I have no idea what happened to me that day...I suspect a mild heart attack. This was more than ten years ago...never happened since. 

Maybe he`s doing the same thing.

My thought are with you Craig...get well...and post soon.

Ken


----------



## Wolfen (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

I hope Craig is okay. I don't know him except from reading his posts and his excellent web site. I hope arraingments can be made that if he needs some type of help he can contact three or four people from here that he can rely on. These people should have some of his personal information for emergencys.

Thay way if "we" have to call for help, "we" have exact info that can be relayed to the people that would need it in order to help him.


----------



## JackBlades (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

I sure hope we hear from him soon! I'm getting nervous pacing around in the cyber-waiting-room.

Refresh, refresh........


----------



## LED-FX (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

With Lux, Sasha, Inretech and Rhess working on all possible contact angles would vote for a tidy up of the thread, there`s a few personal details that those who need them now have, not much point leaving them lying around.No one wants Mrs Johnson unnecessarily disturbed.

Just hope Craig has enough of that green and cyan hair dye to go round, it`ll cover the new grey bits.

Adam


----------



## Whistler (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Darell is right,

we should be more positive about this all. And there are some reasons we should.

1. If you have a stroke you can't write down that you have a stroke. A stroke is a very serious condition with obvious symptoms!
2. a (nontraumatic)intracranial bleeding or a bleeding between the layers of the 'skull' (like subarachnoidal bleeding) will show serious and obvious symptoms. They are very rare.
3. If you have a serious medical condition, concerning your brain, you will not be able to attend 20 minutes to personnel and you will not be able to make the decision to stay at home. 
4.Keeping this all in mind this he wouldn't probably be left alone at home by 911 personel if there were a serious condition. 

Therefore he propably went to bed with a terrible headache. A migraine can look very like a stroke (blindness on one eye, lightflashes- an appropriate symptom for a flashaholic...)

We don't know what symptoms Craig exactly had. 
We don't know what kind of insurance he has got (with a bad insurance the treshold to go to a hospital is higher... if you have to pay it yourself with a low income...). 
Because of this we should be worried, and try to send someone to check. To be sure!!!

Someone with complains which are obviously potentially life-threatening should be examined by a doctor. 

Perhaps it's a good idea to call his mother. She could provide the name of his GP(housedoctor). He could check on him. In Holland they do.(Does GP's doe this in the USA?).


----------



## Bushman (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

I am a moderator but not in the led forum just in BST perhaps one of the other guys can moderate the addresses and number to protect the innocent or the actual posters of this info can go back and edit the posts.


----------



## Brotherscrim (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Housedoctor? In the US? Not for 50 years or so, sorry to say.

I would be willing to bet that Craig is fine, and I'm sure we will soon hear from him.

--Scrimmy


----------



## Wim Hertog (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Oh man, I hope everything turns out to be OK...


----------



## Silviron (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

God Bless you Craig. Hope all is well by now, and it was just something minor.


----------



## Saaby (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Kudos to everyone...I mean this in the most respectful way possible--CPF has better news coverage than, well, news teams.

Craig, we don't need any elaborate explanations (Right now)..."I'm alive" would be fine.


----------



## AlexGT (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Any news about Craig?, he has me worried, Hope he is fine and can post to his wellbeing soon. I`ll keep a prayer for him.

Is anyone close to him that could visit?


----------



## Light-Headed (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Oh my gosh. I just logged on and now I'm sick to my stomach. I started to read this thread and thought it was some elaborate joke at first......no suck luck. I thought this because someone yesterday (maybe Aragorn sp?) was posting that if he ever had an emergency, could he post in hear using his wireless PDA and have us get help to him.

Craig.....I'm praying for you brother. Don't leave us yet....we all still have so much to learn from you, not to mention you make me laugh a lot.


----------



## lambda (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

I come home from work and find this thread





Hopefully Craig is ok, and it's nothing serious; our prayers are with you!

One thing that became very apparent when quickly reading through this thread is that CPF is truely made up some very fine people. You all are to be commended for your concern and actions.





I've never ever seen a forum before where everyone actually shows such concern for each others well being. A very nice change from the flame wars that make up most forums.

Craig, you certainly have a lot of friends here concerned for you (me too), and all you CPFer's take a long bow; you are the best!


----------



## Gransee (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

When Craig gets up from his nap and reads this, I am sure he is going to smile at all the well wishes in this and other threads.

I, and the rest of the team would like to add our "get well soon" to the list.





Peter


----------



## Saaby (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

So....what are we going to get him for a get well gift?


----------



## Whistler (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Saaby,

nice thought but cool down. Although we should be optimistic,we don't know right now how he really is...

EDIT: wouldn't a FLASHLIGHT (LED!) be a great choice


----------



## JohnG (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

This thread, for starters...

Get well soon, Craig.


----------



## Darell (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Ok, I pruned as much of the personal info out of the posts as I thought was reasonable. If I missed something please let me know. None of the info is lost, it is just moved out of this thread, but kept intact.

Thanks to the posters who edited their own posts as well.

This outpouring of help truly is touching. It is obvious how much Craig touches all of our lives.


----------



## Whistler (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*



> Originally posted by darell:
> *This outpouring of help truly is touching. It is obvious how much Craig touches all of our lives.*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Yeah, most of us even never met him in person! It must be his hair!

CPF calling Craig: Craig please come in!


----------



## MR Bulk (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Whaaaaaat???!!! I just got home, looked in on this and jumped on the phone.

Seattle PD is sending a beatman right now on a welfare check, I am awaiting callback...


----------



## Bushman (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

YEA now that is what we need!!!! thanks Charlie... sometimes weight in the right place is what we need!!! Let us know...


----------



## Saaby (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

I think I speak for us all when I say:

Standing by...


----------



## Greta (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Obviously, Charlie didn't get the same ***** that I got... *snicker*... YAY Charlie!!!


----------



## lightlover (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

I want to find that all this was just a "false alarm".
Waiting anxiously to hear ......

Jahn


----------



## this_is_nascar (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

I don't want to tie up the bandwidth, waiting for the good news, but I just had to say that my prayers are going out to Craig.

... and when we do hear from him, he better have a damn good excuse so we don't all come over, aim our lights at him and hit the button.

-Ray-


----------



## MR Bulk (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Tracy from Seattle PD Dispatch just called, said they found out that Seattle *F*D (Fire Department) went at 2-something a.m. and he refused (their words) medical treatment...I resectfully requested they go and check again NOW since circumstances can and do change regarding medical conditions, especially from the viewpoint of the victim who is often in a state of denial and understandably will want to "wait it out" for things to get all better...

Will update when I hear more.

(hey Sasha, watch it with that "weight" comment!)


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Its near 2:30pm Pacific,and still no definative word on Craig's condition.

I contacted the medical clinic accros the street from where Criag lives. They have a clinician that said she would call on Craig later this afternoon after 5... she told me she thought she knows Craig (but didn't know his last name)....


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Craig,

Hope all is fine. My thoughts are with you.

Toby


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Get well soo Craig, and God Bless


----------



## Greta (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*



> Originally posted by MR Bulk:
> *(hey Sasha, watch it with that "weight" comment!)*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">



It wasn't me!!!



It was *BUSHMAN*!!!


----------



## Bushman (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Sorry the "weight" comment was from me!


----------



## Orion (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

I've been following all day and pray that he is fine. I hope that we can all have a good laugh about this tomorrow. But until a Reply from Craig, I'll continue to pray.


----------



## WillnTex (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

This is not good to hear. Praying for you Craig.


----------



## AluminumOvercast (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Stay strong, Craig. You're in my prayers.


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

it's been 12 hours since anyone contacted Craig or that we have heard from him...
this is terrible...
it has been only 45 minutes since Mr.Bulk's call, hopefully his PD contact will bring us
good news...
if Craig doesn't answer the door, will they break in?
(I can just see Craig refusing treatment because MRIs "are too expensive" or something...if he goes to a public hospital emergency room, they will treat him, right?)


----------



## MR Bulk (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Okay, the beatman that was sent just called me personally (Officer "Waworski"?), says Craig seems truly fine, but I guess he is just not up to posting right now. Waworski advised him to call 911 if ever he has a hint of that same unwell feeling again.

Since everything seems to be alright for now, I hereby officially forgive Sasha (I know, I know, it was Mikey)... {:^D


----------



## McGizmo (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Dang you Craig! Be well!

Darell, Thanks for editing my post; I was gone for a while and couldn't self edit.

Charlie, thanks for throwing your BULK at this issue.


----------



## MarcV (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

The next unwell feeling he has will be ringing in both ears -- from dozens (hundreds) of us thinking about him all day long.


----------



## Roy (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

...and a huge sigh of relief was heard thoughout cyber space! Thank God!


----------



## JackBlades (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Good news, indeed. Let's hope he is just fine and give him time to update us when he damn well feels like it!


----------



## jtivat (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

That is good news I feel much better Thanks MR Bulk.


----------



## Arfo (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

I found this page in case anyone wants to keep an eye on the dispatches. The only run to his place is the 2 a.m. one. 

http://www2.cityofseattle.net/fire/realTime911/getRecsForDatePub.asp?action=Today&incDate=9%2F24%2F200&rad1=des


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*







> Originally posted by MR Bulk:
> *Okaybeatman just called me personally (Officer "Waworski"?), says Craig seems truly fine, but I guess he is just not up to posting right now. Waworski advised him to call 911 if ever he has a hint of that same unwell feeling again.
> Since everything seems to be alright for now, I hereby officially forgive Sasha (I know, I know, it was Mikey)... {:^D*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Thanks Mr.B -- I'm driving to Seattle to slap that boy silly...Craig; you should still get checked out tho'


----------



## Greta (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Doesn't feel up to posting?!?!?! Well now, did this Officer Waworski stress to Craig that there are some 2000 worried flashlight freaks who are ready to lynch him if he doesn't PERSONALLY let us know he's ok?!?!?! *stern look*


----------



## AlphalphaPB (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Whew...

I was worried about him today at school.


----------



## SureFreak (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Not only was I worried at school, I left class early. Hope you're doing well Craig.

Steve


----------



## Greta (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Ok... I have to go. Both of my employees have firmly planted their feet on my butt and are trying to kick me out of the office. They are wondering what is wrong with me that I have actually been at work all day. 

Also, I just got a call from the car dealership... my new truck is in!





I will be back this evening and there had best be word from Craig himself...


----------



## x-ray (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Glad we finally got some good news (thanks Mr Bulk)

Craig relax, have a few days off and concentrate on getting well 
(we'll even forgive you if you don't update your site for a couple of days



)

Hey Sasha your stern look is much more frightening with all that new grey hair


----------



## Nerd (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Made my heart nearly jump out of my mouth when I first saw it. Whew...


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Relief. Or a little anyway. Thanks for the updates Mr. Bulk, everyone else.


----------



## Tree (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

thanks Mr Bulk. Glad to get an update. 

Craig, take it easy bud, don't be a hero, get help if you need it.


----------



## Kenshiro (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

I think we are all relieved.

All 2500 members (and counting).....

And even those who are not registered yet, but still "read" the board. Heck, I was simply reading the board everyday as an "observer" for six months before I joined!

Anyway, Craig.
Our prayers are with you.


----------



## Zephyr (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Craig,

Our prayers are with you. Mr. Bulk, thanks for the update. Craig, let us know how you doing asap. We're worried and care about you...

ZEPH


----------



## Lux Luthor (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

I still say he should get at least 30 lashes with a wet noodle. We'd better do it before Sasha gets to him with a rubber hose.


----------



## Light-Headed (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

It was posted in this thread somewhere (couldn't find it).....but I would hate to think that Craig would need to refuse medical attention due to financial reasons. He could count on me, and I'm sure a lot of other people in this forum, to make donations in this area should the need ever arise. Hope to hear from you after you feel well enough Craig. Take care.


----------



## rlhess (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

I left a followup with DeVonn telling her we had information that Craig was OK and don't bother him.

Phew!

Richard


----------



## LED-FX (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Thanks to Mr B and everyone for the updates, its been a long strange day, all across the world.

Now where`s that grecian 2000, presidential strength.

Heres to a full recovery Craig.

Adam


----------



## Charles Bradshaw (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Thanks Mr. Bulk. a Police Dept. will do something for a brother officer in another jurisdiction, state, or country, that they won't do for anyone else.

With everyone here concentrating on Craig healing, it *does* have that effect. The more that concentrate on it, the greater the effect.


----------



## hoss (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

My prayers with you also Craig.
Hope you get well real soon.
Just remember everyone here loves you man.


----------



## Albany Tom (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*



> Originally posted by Mr Ted Bear:
> *Its near 2:30pm Pacific,and still no definative word on Craig's condition.
> 
> I contacted the medical clinic accros the street from where Criag lives. They have a clinician that said she would call on Craig later this afternoon after 5... she told me she thought she knows Craig (but didn't know his last name)....*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">How could she not know the guy with the green hair? 

Damn there are some good people on this board.

Whoever gets him on the phone first, please post an update.....


----------



## Slick (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*



> Originally posted by MR Bulk:
> *Okay, the beatman that was sent just called me personally (Officer "Waworski"?), says Craig seems truly fine, but I guess he is just not up to posting right now.*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Thanks for "pulling strings" and posting the update, Charlie. I know that we're all resting a bit better now because of it.

Hopefully Craig will be feeling better soon..


----------



## NightStorm (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Well....

It seems you folks already got the news. I went downtown and talked to Craig's apartment manager (the Market House?) at roughly 3:20 PM and he said that Craig was resting. The police and the manager had looked in on him about twenty minutes earlier and he was doing fine. I wish I could tell you what the problem was, but his manager wouldn't elaborate. I guess we'll all have to wait to hear from Craig.

Dan


----------



## AlexGT (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*





Thanks Mr. Bulk for your help



, we should recommend Craig to make one of his neighbors a flashaholic so he/she can enjoy this forum and maybe go slap Craig silly once in a while if he does that again



, he had over 100 people worried and God knows how many more that didn`t post or are just starting to read that will be worried sh..tless when they see this thread.

Anyway I`m glad everything turned out fine and he is recovering

Take care Craig!


----------



## Spudman (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Thanks Mr. Bulk,
Glad to hear it.
I bet I've checked this board fifty times today.
G.


----------



## NightStorm (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

__________________________________________________

Well....

It seems you folks already got the news. I went downtown and talked to Craig's apartment manager (the Market House?) at roughly 3:20 PM and he said that Craig was resting. The police and the manager had looked in on him about twenty minutes earlier and he was doing fine. I wish I could tell you what the problem was, but his manager wouldn't elaborate. I guess we'll all have to wait to hear from Craig.

Dan 

__________________________________________________

Sorry about the delay. I didn't check the Forum until 2:30 PM (rough morning) and then spent 10 minutes on hold with Harborview Hospital. Rather than playing telephone tag with every bureaucracy in town, I decided to zip down there. The only problem is, there is no zipping in Seattle at that time of day, hence the delay.

Dan


----------



## Anthem (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

I've been following along all day and I'm glad to hear things are okay for now. Best wishes and continuing hopes that they keep getting better for you Craig.

A similar thing happened on the Ars Technica boards and they got to wondering how they'd know if one of their members were lost. So to make their long thread short, they coded their own program (along the lines of the railway's Dead Man's Switch), that if it's not reset at whatever interval the user chooses, it performs actions on their behalf - it will post any message to the forums they're a member of, send emails, and encrypt any files that happen to be on your computer but that (to preserve your good name) may not *need* to be found when you're no longer around.

It may be slightly morbid, but it's existence is still somehow compelling, and the level of caring I've seen here today tells me it might be welcome here, so in case anyone's interested, it's Ars Technica's Dead Man's Switch

Note, your 'puter would need to either be always-on or scheduled to boot regularly (unless of course you keel over while it's on, in which case you're all set ...er, so to speak).


----------



## sflate (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Glad to hear it sounds like Craig is OK. When I first read the post this morning I was sick to my stomach. I checked the post all day and found out that Craig has a LOT of friends! Thanks to everyone for acting very professionally on this serious matter.


----------



## STC (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Craig - our prayers are with you. Charlie and PercaDan - THANK YOU for checking up and letting us know. What a brotherhood...


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

What a day....
I hope that Craig is well and that he takes the rest he needs. Strange though how this message string affected all of us in different ways, i think it feels really good to to learn that you can care about a person you never met,saw or spoke to other than in typing.It certainly feels bad to be so far away and unable to help physically. In any case i am glad to hear that some of you had third party contact with him and hope to see his green hair again soon. 
Did anyone consider collecting some funds so we can send him a an arrangemet of 123`s or the latest lighting tool to lift his spirits. Let Me know, I`am game
David


----------



## Redball (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Just saw the tread...

Hopefully this is an isolated incident and that Craig will be around for a long time.

It's nice to see that we are not just a community of flashaholics.

Craig - we'll be patiently waiting for your post to confirm that you're OK!


----------



## Icebreak (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*



> Originally posted by Charles Bradshaw:
> *
> With everyone here concentrating on Craig healing, it does have that effect. The more that concentrate on it, the greater the effect.*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Couldn't agree with you more Mr. Bradshaw.

Outstanding Mr. Bulk.

Craig-
Any requests you have please let them be clearly known. When you allow people to help you; you are helping them. You have a huge team of friends that are specialist in many areas; all waiting to know what you may need or want. 
Batteries included.


----------



## Saaby (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

"A similar thing happened on the Ars Technica boards and they got to wondering how they'd know if one of their members were lost."

Cool! I was honestly wondering the same thing...if I just dropped off the board all the sudden (Car crash, morbid stagecrew accident, etc. etc.) how would you all know what happened? Well now I know...

I promice to set it to a real high interval so as to minimize/emiminate any false alarms--that would be bad. I'll have to loop at the settings but maybe anyone and everyone that downloads it can use the same posting settings so that if there ever IS a false alarm it can be corrected, if that makes sense...

I think this has to hold the record for the fastest growing post ever, that should tell ya something Craig.

Can comone change the topic of this to urentnotice--Craigs OK so that maybe those who havent checked in yet can see that everything is ok before they click on the thread and see that, well, everything is ok...

I, and others as well I'm sure, wondered why Craig posted and *then* called 911. Well he must have already been online--had to disconnect to call 911 so why not make a post first, see what I mean?


----------



## Grummond (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Oh well, it’s 03:00 in the morning here in Denmark and I guess I’ll turn in for the night.
I’m glad to see his condition seems a lot more optimistic than a few hours ago, I’ve been checking this board on and off all day.
Good night from this part of the world anyway.

Grummond.


----------



## foxquads (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Mr. Johnson; You're in my prayers! Get well..
Louis


----------



## road__kill (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Hope You Feel Better Soon


----------



## holtz58 (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Best Wishes, Get Well


----------



## snakebite (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

just found this.
at least we know craig is ok.
get well soon craig!


----------



## Floating Spots (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

This just sucks....

What I have learned from this is to start at the end and go backward, so you don't stress yourself into your own heart-attack.

I sure hope he is O.K....

If he does need any financial help, I would be more than willing to donate the money for my next flashlight or two.

If it come to that, maybe an established member could start a Payapl account in his name and keep us informed of the progress?

My prayers are with you,
Jon


----------



## Empath (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

My clock is about 12 hours out of synch with everyone else's. I'm up to face my day (night) but I was pleased to find that CPF is efficient and effective when it comes to the welfare of their fellow members. Good work.


----------



## Lantern Jack O. (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Craig! Be well man. Hang in there, and Godspeed.


----------



## Sean (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Rest & get well Craig, our prayers are with you.


----------



## ledfoot (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Craig, hope all is well with you! You sureknow how to scare the living *#*#*#* out of people! Godspeed friend!


----------



## Carpe Diem (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Just found out about this...

Craig, I join the chorus in wishing you well. 

And, by any measure, this thread shows that you are truly a rich man. It`s all about having friends.

Take care.


----------



## Flashlightboy (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Craig,

I hope all is well. 

You are truly blessed by having so many people care about you and your well being. 

Take care and get some rest.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*



> Originally posted by Saaby:
> *Kudos to everyone...I mean this in the most respectful way possible--CPF has better news coverage than, well, news teams.
> 
> Craig, we don't need any elaborate explanations (Right now)..."I'm alive" would be fine.*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Holy crap!!! :eelk:
I'm gone for 18 hours and this is as far as I've gotten through the messages... a simple "thank you" somehow doesn't do justice here. 

I'm still "out of it" but I can hang around long enough to post. I've omitted a few details for obvious reasons, though I did not hold back this info from the EMTs that showed up.

At around 1:30 am I was doing {something} and this huge whopper of a headache came out of nowhere. It was as though somebody flicked on a light. A short while later, I started getting a discomfort at the back of my neck as well - something I've never had happen with an ordinary slow-onset "tension" headache before. I took some Excedrin PM (tylenol with sleep aid) but that had no effect. After about an hour, I went on the internet and started looking through medical sites by symptom. A lot of things could cause this type of headache with comitant neck pain, but several items kept popping up repeatedly. CVA (general term for strokes or other bleeding "accideents" in the brain) and menengitis - though some of the other classic meningiococcal symptoms were not present.

I decided it was time to pick up the phone. So I left that message here on CPF, then pulled the connection and dialed 911 and told them I may be having a CVA. 

Several minutes later, they showed up. Actually, I came to them - they couldn't get in the building short of kicking out the front door glass, so I met them in my wheelchair in the lobby. After 20 or 25 minutes of examinations and various tests, the paramedics were quite certain what I had going on was something other than a CVA, and suggested I try to "sleep it off". But if the symptoms worsened, or new symptoms appeared, they would come back with a gurney and haul my butt away.

It wasn't until around 2 or 3pm today before I actually got any sleep. I was jangled awake by the thoughtfully-arranged welfare check (I want to be clear that I don't mean to sound sarcastic!) which was made by my building manager Brian C. and a SPD officer. They asked if everything was alright and said that "some friends of mine called in" and I told them that yes I did call 911 last night and had the EMTs over here. They were gone before I could even direct them to the papers the EMTs left with me that I would bring along should I need to call them back. 

After sleeping on and off for a few more hours, I woke up, not feeling good mind you, but much better than I was last night.

From what I can now determine, based symptomatically and through the half-hour long rapport I had with the EMT crew, that I *probably* had something called a "Thunderclap Headache". There are no neurological indications of any kind to suggest I had a CVA, and since I'm no dummy when it comes to medicine (ok, I'm not an expert either) the decision was made by all three of us that I should try to "sleep it off" with the option of calling back for an instant, no questions asked transport to Harborview should symptoms worsen or new symptoms appear. So with the exception of a few hours this morning I spent on the couch to accept deliveries, I've spent the last 16 or so hours in bed, "sleeping it off".

And until now, I simply haven't been well enough to sit at my computer. So I apologise for keeping you all in suspense, and THANK you all for all your support and all your detective work to have that welfare check done!





I still have three pages worth of messages to read in this topic, so I'd better get crackin. Guess I ought to get something to eat too, since I haven't eaten (or felt like eating) since this episode began.


----------



## Luminocity (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Craig,

Glad to see your post and to see that aside from feeling like #$*@! you are OK!



Hope you continue with your recovery. Get some more sleep!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*



> Originally posted by MR Bulk:
> *Okay, the beatman that was sent just called me personally (Officer "Waworski"?), says Craig seems truly fine,*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">...From _their_ point of view. I still had the damned headache. And memories of that dreadful, yellowed, dull flashlight beam the officer shone in my face as I lay there in bed. (Definitely not a Surefire nor an LED of any kind).


----------



## PhilAlex (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Phew!


----------



## Roy (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

YEA!


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

All I can say is "Wow". I have been following this thread since this morning, but didn't want to say anything or jump to conclusions or anything. You always hear the "Internet Urban Legend" about someone in a chat room saying "I am having a heart attack, someone call 911" and a random chatter saving the day. In this case, it all came true. Granted Craig wasn't in life threatening danger, but if he had been, someone would have found him due to the actions of this board's members. Maybe most people on this board have never met face to face, but it is a community none the less. This whole thing is just amazing. I'm sure if nothing else makes Craig feel better, this thread will.


----------



## Saaby (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Where's the member with the big hug smiley dude signature



2000 member group hug


----------



## MY (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Telephony - it is just like you to temper these concerns with a comment about the SPD's inadequate flashlight. 

Maybe you ought to take a rest from your place and go spend a holiday night at the Green Tortise Hostel.


----------



## Silviron (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Glad it was apparently nothing serious, and hope it doesn't happen to you again.

I loved the comment about the yellow flashlight beams



Same ol' Craig allright.


----------



## Tombeis (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Craig:

I hope you are feeling better tonight. 

Take it easy.


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Thank goodness! All is well; I offer a salute to
our LED guru and master of sly humor. Take care, 
Mark


----------



## Bernhard (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Glad to hear you're OK





Spend more time in bed, drink alot (fresh water, not beer



) and you will get better in no time. GBU...


----------



## aso (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*


----------



## Albany Tom (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Well it's a good thing you're OK. It would suck if your last words were "Man, that flashlight sucks."


----------



## revolvergeek (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Very glad to see you back up and at the keyboard. Take it easy and get plenty rest this week.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*



> Originally posted by Lux Luthor:
> *It's almost 1pm in Seattle, so if he went to sleep around 3am, he should be getting up soon.*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Actually, I didn't get my first vestiges of sleep until around 2:30*pm*, sometimes after I returned from the drugstore with a bottle of NSAIDs (naproxen sodium USP) and a bottle of Excedrin PM (Tylenol plus sleep aid). If there was even a chance I bled, I'd be better off staying away from the 99¢ aspirin.





I then slept on and off until the welfare check (~3 or 4pm?), then slept on and off again for a few more hours. I'm going to try and get a shower sometime in the next hour or so, then read some email if I still feel up to it.




I'm still a bit overwhelmed at how many CPFers came to my aid, even if it does (did) turn out to be less serious than was initially suspected.





For future reference, my home phone # is 1-206-749-9915. This also serves as my internet connection, so if it's busy, there's a pretty fair chance I'm not in any real danger.
I don't know the number for my stepmom and dad in California - the last time I tried to call them, both of their numbers were no longer valid.

Oh yeah, I knew I spelled "subarachnoid" wrong as soon as I hit the post button. But I didn't want to waste any time trying to correct it. Just punch the disconnect button and pick up that phone.


----------



## Zephyr (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

(sigh of relief)

Craig,

Thank you for posting up despite of your conditions to let us know that you're okay. Get plenty of rest Craig. 

ZEPH


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

I guess this means I'm not going to make the Mariners season home closer this Thursday. :/
Know any wheelies in the Seattle area that want a nice seat high up behind home plate?


----------



## RossB (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Craig, I am VERY glad you're in recovery mode.

Now...

Consider a different brand of hair dye?












RossB


----------



## Saaby (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*



> Originally posted by The LED Museum:
> *I guess this means I'm not going to make the Mariners season home closer this Thursday. :/
> Know any wheelies in the Seattle area that want a nice seat high up behind home plate?*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">I believe you are far more likely to than I am


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Just an update, though perhaps a minor one.
Was finally able to take a full shower without encountering excessive head pain. My neck hurts if I try to look straight down at the floor though. Even that's better - I couldn't turn my head to the left or right without the same thing earlier today, but now I can.
If it's still that way by this time tomorrow, I'll go get checked for menengitis just to be sure. But I still have no CVA signs, so that's good.


----------



## Slick (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*



> Originally posted by The LED Museum:
> * And memories of that dreadful, yellowed, dull flashlight beam the officer shone in my face as I lay there in bed. (Definitely not a Surefire nor an LED of any kind).*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">



Glad to see you're back and making observations as only you can


----------



## camisdad (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Craig I am da$n glad you are OK! Best from Michel


----------



## Doug Meister (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Wow, what a start this gave me. I've bean gone 2 days and then this. Gosh, Craig, I wonder what you had. Try to find out so you can maybe prevent it from happening again. Glad you are gettin better. Take it easy, eat something good. Then rest a lot - like I do. I havent found anything that a good oatmeal cookie cant cure.
*--Ðøug*


----------



## Icebreak (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Craig-

Hope you are reading this after a good night's sleep and a tasty lunch on Wednesday.

As a newbie I still have the right, if not obligation, to insult your considerable intelligence that consistently yields technical, scientific mystery.

I use CallWave Internet answering machine. $17.50 every 6 mo. www.callwave.com While you are on line it will answer calls, play the message to you, caller ID and a bunch of other stuff.

Also, I'm pretty sure no one will mind if you take the day off, or at least the afternoon.

-Jeff


----------



## Light-Headed (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Whew.....I logged back on tonight specifically to check up on you Craig. I'm so glad to hear that you are at least felling a little bit better. Hopefully by tomorrow you will feel a lot better.


----------



## Darell (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Yay! Great to have you back, Craig!

I'm guessing that {something} isn't something you'll be doing again right away


----------



## Darell (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Now that the emergency has passed, let's plop this over in the Cafe. Find it there, please.


----------



## Redball (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Nice to hear from you Craig! 

Now get some sleep and go to the doctor in the morning for a check up.

I think all of us will sleep better knowing that this was just a minor incident.

We'll still be here in case you need us.


----------



## flashfan (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Craig: Great to hear you're back and getting better. Had to grin when reading your comment about the police officer's bad flashlight beam. Only you would think of such a thing at a time like that!

Take care and get well right away (or get checked out!).


----------



## lightlover (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*



> Originally posted by The LED Museum:
> *............. I returned from the drugstore with a bottle of NSAIDs (naproxen sodium USP)......... If there was even a chance I bled, I'd be better off staying away from the 99¢ aspirin.
> ...............*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Craig,
make sure you eat something before taking those NSAIDS, they can give you stomach pains and make you feel awful again. 
Naproxen has a bad reputation for causing stomach bleeds too, although I don't think it has the same blood-thinning effects as Aspirin does.

Jahn
(Actually, I'll send this by e-mail too, just in case.)


----------



## Bushman (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

The only number that directory assistance would give me for the Seattle police dept is 800 331 0008 which is the AMTRAK POLICE not even the Seattle police. I didn't bother... Sasha, perhaps try again and mabey another will answer??? I would call but dont want to get too many spoons in the pudding...


----------



## Greta (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

No.. can't call again. The thing is... she's right. *sigh* Seattle is HUGE!! and stuff like this is nothing to them. 

Give me a few minutes... I have one more person I can call.


----------



## x-ray (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Does anyone know if Craig has any family living nearby who we could contact ?

*** EDIT ***

Been checking through Craig's other websites to try to find any mention of friends / relatives:

He mentions his best friend is a "Paul Casey".
I've no idea how large Seattle is or how difficult it is to trace people - just thought this may help.


----------



## Graham (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Glad to hear you're ok, Craig.

Wow! Over 200 posts in less than 24 hours. That has to be some kind of record (and in a good cause, too..)

The comments about the police officers light just begs another one of those "you know you're a flashaholic.." things...

Graham


----------



## bwcaw (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Man, this is sounding really really bad.:-( I hope the police will get their act together and
go check on him






Craig, for what it is worth, I will be praying for you.


----------



## Greta (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

I can't get through to my friend. All I get is voicemail. I'll leave a message for him to call me. It's all I can do... dammit


----------



## Bushman (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

I know his mother is in Jeneau Alaska but don't know her name... wait where is that 9-11 thread where he posted her needlepoint pictures???


----------



## Bushman (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

(** Edited for Privacy **)
Here is her picture and information... I see no phone number however
http://www.juneauartistsgallery.com/ella.htm


----------



## Greta (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Here's the thread.... http://www.candlepowerforums.com/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=22;t=000655


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Damn, this sucks!

I only found out about this place and have been registered MAYBE two months. I look forward with great anticipation to anything Craig has to say on the subject of flashlights!

SOMEBODY must know a Seattle cop who would do a check as a buddy rather than a cop.

I too am praying for ya Craig!


----------



## Bushman (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Sasha we cross posted check again.


----------



## Greta (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Here's the phone number listed on his mom's page... (** Edited for Privacy **)

I hesitate to call... we don't want to freak her out, ya know? And being a chick on a flashlight site... ummm... maybe one of you guys should call his mom.

Still waiting to hear from my friend, the ex-Seattle cop.


----------



## e=mc² (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

**edited** cannot delete, though, sorry.


----------



## JackBlades (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

I found the listing for his apts on a site for seattle housing:

(** Edited for Privacy **)

I have no way of knowing how up-to-date this info is. Hope this helps. There's only 41 units, so he's probably well known.


----------



## JackBlades (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

heres the link with a picture:

http://www.sea-pha.org/directory/M1-Cmty/Cmty-Asp/SHACmty.asp?CmtyID_Parm=1539


----------



## BuddTX (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

I am really hopeing that nothing happend to Craig, he just went outside, for a little R&R after a tough night, and he comes back here and lets us know everything is alright.

I might do something like that if I thought I was having a stroke or heart atack, and had the ambulance at my place at 3:00 am.

Anyway, my prayers go out to Craig also! Hope he gets back soon and yells at all of us!


----------



## Wolfen (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Anybody call? Maybe we can induce the manager to take a look.


----------



## Darell (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Damn. You miss a morning around here, and you miss a lot!

It is a tough call since the probability is that he's comfortably sleeping off whatever the problem was. We know he recieved medical attention (it was medical attention I hope) and one would hope that they wouldn't have left him alone if there was any indication of future problems.

Here's hoping, anyway. Thinking of you, Craig.


----------



## rlhess (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

I left DeVonn ( a female ) a voicemail. Damn.

Good luck, Craig!

Richard


----------



## Lux Luthor (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

I'm Back.

So we know 911 did respond, and he didn't go to a hospital. Sounds like he just went to sleep, although normally a person is examined in some way after something like this.

It's almost 1pm in Seattle, so if he went to sleep around 3am, he should be getting up soon. Hopefully he'll check this thread and let us know he's alright.


----------



## Mr. Blue (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

I think maybe some of his personal info. should be deleted for privacy sake.


----------



## Bushman (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Dang good work Jackblades!!! Richard thanks for calling... Now hopefully we will hear from someone... Craig, if you are out there, peace my friend; let us know how you are.


----------



## JackBlades (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*



> Originally posted by Geoff in Philly:
> *I think maybe some of his personal info. should be deleted for privacy sake.*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Nothing has been posted here that is not on his website. Moderaters delete as you see fit.


----------



## lambda (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Hey Craig! Glad you are ok.

Like Graham said, "you know you're a Flashaholic when you feel like you're going to die and all you can think about is the poor beam quality of the Police Officer's flashlight". Man, you got it bad!

You better take it easy and play nice for a while......


----------



## poalcat (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Like everyone else, I'm very glad you're ok...
It's probably a good idea to check with your doctor (if you haven't already) about the naproxen. Most non-steroidal anti-inflammatory agents _do_ have a blood thinning affect. We want to make sure you _stay_ ok!


----------



## lightlover (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

poalcat,
thanks !!
I wasn't too sure about that. I'll send Craig a copy of that post as well, now you've confirmed it.

Jahn


----------



## Spudman (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Craig,
Thank goodness things are better than we feared. Now get hold of that police officer's flashlight and put it through the punishment zone.





Be well,
Gary


----------



## Hemingray (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Hi Craig, glad and very relieved to hear that you are doing OK. And many thanks to all the great CPF members out there, for all their help and concern. 

I was going to send a post to ICON, but decided to wait until I heard more details.

Get well soon!














/ed brown in NH


----------



## d'mo (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Glad to hear you're feeling better, Craig!

Sheesh! Now the REST of my hair has fallen out!


----------



## Starlight (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Craig, welcome back to the land of the living. You sure gave us a scare. 

Thanks to all the people with bleeding fingers from their frantic posts. It's truly nice to see this level of concern for friends in today's world.


----------



## Lux Luthor (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

So glad to finally hear you're alright, Craig. Sorry for all the comotion, but we really weren't sure whether you were able to place that original 911 call.



> Originally posted by The LED Museum:
> *...And memories of that dreadful, yellowed, dull flashlight beam the officer shone in my face as I lay there in bed. (Definitely not a Surefire nor an LED of any kind).*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Now we know he's at least a little better. It still concerns me that he didn't estimate the color temperature, or ask the officer if he could review the light.



I think he still needs a few days to get fully back to normal.


----------



## Tree (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Craig, great to hear from you.











Get some rest. Hope you feel better soon.

I know you were not up to it, but that would have been a great opportunity with the officer to pull a Crocodile Dundeeish "that ain't a light (pulls out Light Cannon) *this* is a light"


----------



## Bushman (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Ok time for a medical lesson. Naproxen does have an antiplatlet effect. IE it does make platlets less "sticky" and therefore you could have a bit of excess bleeding on it. ASA (aspirin) however has more of an antiplatelet effect than does naproxen. Naproxen sodium is probably the best over the counter medicine that is available for your type of headache. A thunderclap headache is a type of migraine. Usually with sudden onset and may or MAY NOT be associated with hemiplegia (hemiplegic migraine) or the aura light sensitivity (eegads) sound sensitivity and one of the biggies any sudden movement or activity makes the headache suddenly but temporarily worse.

Do these sound similiar to the symptoms that you were having? CVA can have headache associated with it but not a usual symptom unless it is a hemorragic CVA. Usual symptoms of CVA are trouble forming words and speaking, unilateral weakness or clumsiness of sudden onset associated with tingling or numbness. Also you can have amurosis (sp) fugax which is due to optic vessel occlusion due to a tiny thrombus. This causes symptoms of visual field deficit as if someone is pulling a black curtian over the effect eye, obscuring part of your visual field. 

Now back to NSAIDS... The main mechanism of NSAID induced gastropathy is due not to the antiplatlet effect, (but this can be a complication) but more due to the way the medicine works to relieve pain. Cyclooxygenase 1&2 are both present in the body. COX 1 is responsible for platelet adhesion, gastric lining protection (secreted by the stomach to form a protective barrier to the tissue from the natural gastric acids and pepsin) as well as some other less important things. COX 2 on the other hand is primarly responsible for part of the pain mediation pathway and for inflammation. COX 2 is what you want to block with NSAIDS to help with pain and inflammation. Unfortuantly Traditional NSAIDS block COX 1&2 at about a 50/50 rate... That would be your ASA, naproxen, ibuprofen, sulindac, ketorlac, piroxicam, etc etc.

Now we have the selective COX 2 inhibitors that relativly spare the beneficial COX 1 enzymes At about 50 to 1 (50times more active against COX 2 than COX 1.) This is Bextra, Vioxx, and Celebrex. By prescription only. Funny the drug makers. Due to money, they put the potentially more dangerous ones OTC and reserve the safer ones by RX... 

Ok end of lesson, (I am not trying to be a smart butt here I am just trying to help out.) Alot of this can be very confusing. 

Craig as a nurse practitioner, I would recommend that if you do not have any history of ulcer or recent GI bleeding for you to first eat then take the naproxen sodium... I will not tell you what dose to take but i will tell you that we still have a RX strenth of naproxen sodium that is 550 Twice a day... the OTC is 220mg. When I take it I take up to 5 tabs a day... but that is just me. 

Glad to hear that you are ok and get well...this place would not be the same without you.


----------



## BuddTX (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Glad your doing ok too, Craig!


----------



## Lucien (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

*phew*
Good to know you're ok.


----------



## LEDagent (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

I'M SO GLAD YOU ARE OKAY!!! (hugging computer screen with joy!....not really)

Seriously...I was at school when i decided to browse the forums. I found this thread and nearly fell off my seat! Geez...i was so scared, and feared the worst. I wish i could have logged on so that i could post...but couldn't. 

Anyway, now that you are back, i feel much better knowing that you are okay. I hope you get yourself cheked out soon and make sure that you don't have something serious. 

Seeing so many CPF member care about one member confirms my belief that this is an online "family". You guys are great! I'm sure our prayers are what kept Craig...and the rest of us... safe. 

God bless.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*



> Originally posted by Tree:
> *I know you were not up to it, but that would have been a great opportunity with the officer to pull a Crocodile Dundeeish "that aint' a light (pulls out Light Cannon) this is a light"
> 
> 
> ...


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">You know, you're absolutely right. I had a Nitrolon G2Z with HOLA sitting right at bedside too.










Awwww man, what a wasted opportunity.


----------



## Light-Headed (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*



> Originally posted by LEDagent:
> *I'M SO GLAD YOU ARE OKAY!!! (hugging computer screen with joy!....not really)*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Did you mean that your weren't really glad that Craig's OK? Because I can recognize a screen hugger when I see one.....and you are definetely a screen hugger.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*



> Originally posted by Bushman:
> *A thunderclap headache is a type of migraine. Usually with sudden onset and may or MAY NOT be associated with hemiplegia (hemiplegic migraine) or the aura light sensitivity (eegads) sound sensitivity and one of the biggies any sudden movement or activity makes the headache suddenly but temporarily worse.*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">I had/have no traditional migrane markers except for sudden movements (sitting on toilet, getting up or lying down, bending, turning over in bed, etc. making it temporarily worse). The headache just came on like somebody turned a dimmer switch on from "0" to "10" in five or six seconds. I didn't hear a faint snap or pop sound as described in some texts as the sound one can sometimes pick up when an aneurism pops open inside the head. Just the headache.



> Originally posted by Bushman:
> *Do these sound similiar to the symptoms that you were having? CVA can have headache associated with it but not a usual symptom unless it is a hemorragic CVA. Usual symptoms of CVA are trouble forming words and speaking, unilateral weakness or clumsiness of sudden onset associated with tingling or numbness.*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">No traditional signs of CVA either. I was given several standard field neuro tests by the EMTs that revealed no signs whatsoever of neural deficit or impairment. Pupils were equal and responsive, bilateral hand strength test was passed, and some speech & facial musculature tests that were administered were all passed. No visual or aural disturbances. Just that damned headache.
One of the EMTs also described having the same kind of sudden onset headache himself, and it turned out to be "just a headache".



> Originally posted by Bushman:
> *Now back to NSAIDS... The main mechanism of NSAID induced gastropathy is due not to the antiplatlet effect, (but this can be a complication) but more due to the way the medicine works to relieve pain. Cyclooxygenase 1&2 are both present in the body. COX 1 is responsible for platelet adhesion, gastric lining protection (secreted by the stomach to form a protective barrier to the tissue from the natural gastric acids and pepsin) as well as some other less important things.*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Like you said though, you can't get a COX2 inhibitor without a prescription. So I got the next best thing. I'm also aware that the bottle I have is of "consumer strength" so I've gone a bit over the label recommendations - four tabs a day instead of three. I last took it around 4:30 this morning, and don't need any at the moment. That's a good sign when you don't need to pop painkillers every two hours.







> Originally posted by Bushman:
> *Glad to hear that you are ok and get well...this place would not be the same without you.*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">It's good to be back, and good to know that there are so many people out there the care enough to leave their well-wishes and even have welfare checks performed. I still won't be myself for awhile, but I'll check in a few times a day.
Thanks!!!


----------



## x-ray (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*



> Originally posted by LEDagent:
> *Seeing so many CPF member care about one member confirms my belief that this is an online "family". You guys are great! I'm sure our prayers are what kept Craig...and the rest of us... safe.
> *


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Totally agree LEDagent, well said






What do you think to a name change:

Candle Power *Family*


----------



## foxquads (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Thank the Lord you're OK! I've only been a 'flashaholic' for a short time; but I realize the "service" that you put forth for us all is immeasurable!
Thankyou!
AND
Take care of yourself!
Louis


----------



## hotfoot (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Craig,

Good to see you posting again! Hmmm - if the emergency folks couldn't remember ya in spite of your most distinctive coiffure, maybe its time to think louder colors for the next dye-job?





Anyways - glad you're back. Folks come to see the LED museum for its exhibits, *AND* its charismatic curator!


----------



## AlexGT (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

"Originally posted by The LED Museum:
...And memories of that dreadful, yellowed, dull flashlight beam the officer shone in my face as I lay there in bed. (Definitely not a Surefire nor an LED of any kind)."




Would you like to have your eyes examined with an SF M6 instead?











I`m glad you`re ok, Don`t forget to take your medicines and get some rest, nice to have you back


----------



## JackBlades (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Glad you're back & OK, dude!
I hope I didn't **** off your bldg manager by posting her name & phone#......





Anyway, welcome back!
Stay "bright & focused"!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*



> Originally posted by AlexGT:
> *
> 
> 
> ...


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">I just got an M3 - at 225 lumens, that's the brightest thing I can shine at somebody right now. But it would beat that 7 or 8 lumen, dull yellow, pitiful little thing they shined at me.





Just came back from the drugstore with a bottle of vitamins and some extra strength Tylenol. Better for the platelets than that other stuff.




The birthday present I bought myself a couple of weeks back also came today (a vintage 1979 Panasonic RX-5090 stereo radio cassette recorder, still new in its box!), so now I have a nice sounding stereo to set up in the headboard when I'm finished with the computer for the day.
Earthquake got the last good stereo I had.





Probably won't be very many updates on my website for the next few days. Maybe some minor stuff, like the Lighwave 2100 battery test that's been running continuously since before I got sick, but none of the new stuff like the Impact II or the M3. I need to be at full power before I can provide my full suite of testing services.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*



> Originally posted by JackBlades:
> *Glad you're back & OK, dude!
> I hope I didn't **** off your bldg manager by posting her name & phone#......
> 
> ...


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">I haven't gotten any flack yet, so I think it's alright.





Anyway I think I'm going back to bed for awhile. Probably be back here after 7 or 8pm pacific time, so don't send the cops if I haven't posted in here by 6.


----------



## Whistler (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Welcome back! Glad that you are up to a level ok.



> $884.67.
> That's how much it would cost - JUST FOR STAMPS - to send everybody on CPF a thank you note. Not to mention the cards and envelopes that would add another two or three grand to that figure


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">I think I speak for the rest of the forum: We ALL expected a personal card. Some of us even 2



! My clothes are still drying outside, from my 'sweat of fear'



.


----------



## shipinretech (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Craig, 

Great to know you're feeling better.


----------



## Saaby (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

*Found it!*

(On lease from Wingerr, member #803's signature)


----------



## Greta (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

AWWWWWWWWWWW!!!... Ryan, I'm all misty now... I'm a sucker for group hugs... *sniffle*...


----------



## Mike 161 (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Glad to hear you're doing better!


----------



## Flashlightboy (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

I'm not one for the mushy cards and stuff. (I really can't stand Hallmark stores, dusty rose or the smell of potpouri. In protest, I have "manpouri" in my office - pipe tobacco in a crystal jar.) Anyway, if Craig is feeling awfully sentimental and touchy-feely, perhaps Blue Mountain e-greeting cards might work.

I think they're free but I don't think they'd be happy about him sending 2,500 of them.


----------



## Alledges (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Great to hear you're ok. For migraines, I've found Gatorade helps a bit, at least for the common 5mm as opposed to your LS of a headache. Hopefully the strongest thing you'll need is just a few Ill pills.

"Originally posted by The LED Museum:
...And memories of that dreadful, yellowed, dull flashlight beam the officer shone in my face as I lay there in bed. (Definitely not a Surefire nor an LED of any kind)."

Hmm... If you'd shown him any of your lights, you might be in quarantine for spreading Flashaholism.


----------



## carl (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Craig, glad to hear you're alive and doing well. It must have been a whopper of a headache/migraine. Hope you don't have another. Your really scared us for a while there. Nothing like an M3 purchase to make the pain just melt away! Take care


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

*$884.67*.
That's how much it would cost - JUST FOR STAMPS - to send everybody on CPF a thank you note. Not to mention the cards and envelopes that would add another two or three grand to that figure.





So I guess I can scratch _that_ bright idea.







*THANK YOU CPF!!*








Guess that'll have to do for now.


----------



## Tree (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Just having you healthy and posting is plenty thanks.


----------



## brightnorm (Sep 27, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*



> Originally posted by Charles Bradshaw:
> *....
> With everyone here concentrating on Craig healing, it does have that effect. The more that concentrate on it, the greater the effect.*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">I really do believe that prayer, especially group prayer has power, even if it can't be scientifically measured. I don't usually pray, but I've been praying for Craig, and I showed my girlfriend his picture and gave her some background about him (she loved his hair!) and we've both been praying for him. I know there are many people in the sciences in our group, and I'm sure that many might scorn this, and I have always considered myself logical and pretty skeptical, but I've seen firsthand what prayer can do. I think the next time something like this happens to Craig or any one of us it would be a wonderful thing for all of us who believe in such things (regardless of your religion or any of your beliefs) if we could mobilize the tremendous power of massed prayer.

But Craig, if you ever feel really sick again, IMMEDIATELY call 911, and post to us afterward! It's good that our moderators now have your critical contact information stored. 

Many of us prayed for you, but several of us actually took action culminating in Mr. Bulk's heaven-sent call to his brother officers. I honor and respect them for what they did, and I am warmed by the fact that we are not just a cold-hearted group of techno-nerds, concerned only with our machines and our own empty hearts.
We are truly a very special group and I again thank David W for making his creation available for all of us.

Craig, stay well and take whatever medications you're supposed to take, and please take good care of yourself. It would be criminal if finances ever got between you and proper medical care. If that should ever happen I know that I wouldn't be the only Flashaholic standing by to help.

Best regards, and please stay well,
Brightnorm


----------



## Light-Headed (Sep 27, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Amen brother Brightnorm.

I hope that nobody would scorn what you just wrote becuase I too believe stongly in prayer. Deny Christ before men and He will deny you before the Heavenly Father. Sorry, but I don't want that to happen to me.

Thanks for speaking your conviction.


----------



## MarcV (Sep 27, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

No scorn from this Jesus follower.


----------



## bwcaw (Sep 27, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*



> Originally posted by MarcV:
> *No scorn from this Jesus follower.*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Same here! Prayer really does work!


----------



## logicnerd411 (Sep 27, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

I'm glad to see you back, Craig!

Prayer does not discriminate nor does it choose religions.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 27, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

It's good to be back, even if not at 100%.
I went to the Mariners home closer last night, but did not feel well enough to stay for the whole game. I bought the ticket back in January after waiting in a snowstorm for 6 hours to get it, so I didn't want to see the whole thing go to waste. Even a couple of innings would have been nice, but I managed to stay until the top of the 10th, then hightailed it home and rested in bed for a few hours before hitting CPF.





If nothing's changed by the end of this weekend, I'm going to call University Hospital and arrange to have a cat scan and a spinal tap done, because I still have a couple of nagging symptoms - though no CVA signs, no severe intractable headache, and nothing that would indicate bacterial meningitis. (If I had that, I'd have known about it long before now). Until then, I'm not going to do anything strenous, so I'll probably fail the October 4th building inspection (a reinspection for those of us who failed the first time around).
O well.


----------



## Light-Headed (Sep 27, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Hey Craig,

I need you to do us all a favor. If you ever need any help, personally, financially, or otherwise, please let somebody here in the forum know it. Based on what I know about you so far, I'm afraid you wouldn't just come right out and ask for help. But just let one person in here know if you are ever in need of something, and let them take it from there. 

You contribute so much to everyone in here in the way of knowledge, entertainment, enlightenment, etc. It would certainly make us all feel good if we could repay that to you in some small way. Hopefully I'm not overstepping my bounds or offending in any way here. It's just that we would like to have you around for a good long while.





Hope to hear you're back to 100 percent soon.


----------



## pk (Sep 28, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Craig,

I only hope good things for you as much as any other members here.
Good to see more of your voice.
Best Regards,

pk


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 29, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

I appreciate all the prayers & well-wishes.





Looks like I may be turning myself into the hospital a little sooner than expected - the headache is back. Only it wasn't a sudden onset type - it's coming on very slowly, which is a far less emergent condition. So I have more than enough time to type this up, grab a quick shower, water all of my houseplants, and load my pet rats up with almost a week's worth of food & water just in case I'm away for a few days.

I figure if this new headache doesn't get better by 11am or noon, it's time to pick up the phone.

I think both local hospitals (University and Harborview) have MRI and cat scanners, so it's probably going to be a crapshoot as to which one the fry brain train takes me to.

Since I don't have any handy contact info for anyone here, if I do end up at the hospital I'll be calling Paul Casey in Seattle and encouraging him to log onto Candlepower Forums to post any new info (ie. which hospital, etc.). Don't shame him if he posts an update in the wrong forum - he doesn't know much about lights.




I'm also posting his number in the admin forum here along with the rest of my info. Only those with the secret decoder ring can get in.





Also heard back from Cingular Wireless regarding my "expired" cell phone - turns out it will *not* place a 911 call, unlike most other cell phones on expired accounts which will. So last night I ripped the phone off the wall in the front hall and found the outlet for it in the bedroom so I could sleep near a phone - JUST in case... Doesn't look like I'll need it though, since I'm turning myself in BEFORE the emergency.

As I'm finishing this up, the headache is beginning to subside slightly. Caffeine (from my coffee) is a vasodilator, and I bet that's helping a bit. 

If I do indeed end up turning myself in later this morning, I'll post a short message here right before I go.

thanks


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Sep 29, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

I think coffee is a vasoconstrictor. It hurts when the vessels dialate too much..
Glad to hear the ache is subsiding, but you should go get the scan in any case..




 Why did the inspectors fail you last time? Was something wrong, or were they just not able to inspect.? I thought they just look for cracks in the wall, peeling paint, fixtures working etc..? Or do you need a maid's services? 
Well couldn't we all...




(added) I only thought for a second that perhaps it was the home roasted coffee beans I sent you that put you in the hospital..but just in case here's this:

"Caffeine withdrawal headaches can be incapacitating. Often they are accompanied by fatigue as your body starts to recuperate from its former caffeine-driven pace. It may interest you to know why you get a headache when you skip your morning cup. Caffeine acts a as powerful vasoconstrictor in the brain. That is, it constricts blood vessels in the brain and decreases circulation! When caffeine is not present, the sudden increased circulation causes headaches. While this keeps millions of people addicted to the caffeine habit, the good news is that you can avoid this pitfall by slowly weaning yourself off caffeine over a two to three week period. "


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 29, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*



> Originally posted by Ted the Led:
> *I think coffee is a vasoconstrictor. It hurts when the vessels dialate too much..*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Vasodilator. If you're constricted, it dilates them. That's why coffee or caffeine in general enhances some pain relievers and why caffeine is an ingredient in some painkillers like Excedrin and Anacin.



> Originally posted by Ted the Led:
> *Glad to hear the ache is subsiding, but you should go get the scan in any case..
> 
> 
> ...


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">If the headache continues to subside, I'll just make an appointment tomorrow, but if not then I'll call in the meat wagon before noon today. Either way I'm getting the kitty cat scan and that big ugly needle.








> Originally posted by Ted the Led:
> * Why did the inspectors fail you last time? Was something wrong, or were they just not able to inspect.? I thought they just look for cracks in the wall, peeling paint, fixtures working etc..? Or do you need a maid's services?
> *


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">They said I had furniture too close to a heater in one room (a heater I've never used in the six years I've been here, BTW), the floor needed to be mopped, and I have to get rid of a bunch of boxes. And right now, I'm in no shape to do any of it.


----------



## Saaby (Sep 29, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Excedrin---<Evil laugh>

So what happens when (No no, lets be optomistic--*if*) you fial again? Kick you out? Fine??

What kind of heater is it, space heater that plugs into the wall? Perhaps you could unplug it and present it to them as a gift





So do they get to see the top secret piece of test equiptment, or does it matter since they are probably using Eneready 2 piece flashlights anyway? (You know--the kind that come with "heavy duty" batteries)


----------



## brightnorm (Sep 29, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*



> Originally posted by logicnerd411:
> *....
> Prayer does not discriminate nor does it choose religions.*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Totally agree. That's why I said "regardless of your religion or any of your beliefs"

Brightnorm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 29, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Well, after about an hour of relative relief, the headache is back. So I'll be calling the meat wagon within the hour once I finish wrapping up the last of my affairs here (pets, turning things off, checking for burning or smouldering articles, cleaning the toilet, etc.) Probably about 10 minutes worth of work, then I'll be on the phone.

Paul Casey here in Seattle will be called as soon as I can after I arrive at the hospital, and be given the details of who, when, and where. He's been given the assignment of "designated mouthpiece", so hopefully he'll be able to access CPF and post updates. He keeps an erratic schedule, so don't expect to see him awake much during the day. I think most of his posts will happen in the evening through the early AM hours. Just so you know.

Peter Gransee, the email I just sent to everyone in my address book bounced. So I don't know how to pass along the email to you, but if you've read this you won't need it anyway.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 29, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Ambulance is on the way.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 29, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Take care, we will be thinking about you.


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Sep 29, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Get well soon.
Regards, KT.


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Sep 29, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

best wishes Craig.


----------



## Saaby (Sep 29, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

As a Jello expert (I'm from Utah ya know) I must advise you that, from my personal experience with much more Jello than a poor person ever needs, watch out for the shredded carrots of doom!!! Marshmellos in Jello aern't bad though...

PS--Green Jello isn't all it's cracked up to be.


----------



## WakaWakaBBS (Sep 29, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*



> Originally posted by The LED Museum:
> [QB]I think I'm having a stroke or a sub arachnid.
> Calling 911 after I post.
> *
> I just got a phone call from Craig, He is at University Of Washington Hospital. They did a Cat scan found a Aneurysms in his Brain, and 5 minutes ago he called back that they just did a Spinal Tap which revealed Blood in the Tap. He said that they will now probably open his head up to try and fix things*


----------



## WakaWakaBBS (Sep 29, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

*Craig just now called me again, He is being transferred to Harborview Hospital where they are going to perform Brain Surgery*


----------



## Graham (Sep 29, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*






This is for real? I hope this isn't as serious as it sounds...

Best wishes, Craig.

Hope things go ok..

Graham


----------



## McGizmo (Sep 29, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Thanks for keeping us posted Paul. All our best to Craig.

Perhaps a moderator can change the title of this thread. Initially, I thought this was a joke.
It's not.

- Don

*** Edit - I'm trying to think of just what to call it now. I already changed it once, but can't keep the title matching the issue. I'll try for something more generic - Darell ***


----------



## treek13 (Sep 29, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Thanks for the updates Paul and please let Craig know that people here are wishing well for him.

Pat


----------



## lemlux (Sep 29, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

I second all of McGizmo's thoughts. I had to skim up the page to verify the disquieting immediate chain of events.


----------



## MR Bulk (Sep 29, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Oh man Craig, I am not a religious person, but this time my prayers are indeed with you, buddy.

Our daughter goes to a very good religious private school (for her benefit, not mine), and for once I think her nightly prayers are going to take on greater significance. I will have her put in a good word for you with The Guy.


----------



## Silviron (Sep 29, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

God Speed you a quick recovery Craig.


----------



## Greta (Sep 29, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

I'm going to close this thread now. I've started another one HERE for further updates and prayers.


----------



## Darell (Sep 30, 2002)

*Re: Craig\'s Headache - Original Thread (was: urgentnotice)*

Craig - I'm hoping for some excellent hospital jello for you. The red flavor is best, I've found. Hang in there, bud.


----------

